# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Ból wątroby, podwyższone ALT(ICD9:I17), obniżony cholesterol.

## Przem23

Witam, mam 25 lat, dziś odebrałem wyniki badań krwi na które poszedłem po badaniu USG gdzie stwierdzono nieznaczne powiększenie śledziony (132x43mm) choć po lewej stronie mnie nic nie boli. Boli za to po prawej ale na badaniu USG wszystko było prawidłowe - Wątroba niepowiększona, jednorodna, bez zmian ogniskowych.

Na wynikach z krwi mam:

ALT(ICD9:I17)  58,60 U/I, a zakres jest do <45,00. (Dwa lata temu miałem 23,3, a zakres był 5-37 i wtedy nie było żadnych problemów z wątrobą.)
Cholesterol całkowity (ICD9:I99) 117,50 przy zakresie 120-200 

Od 2 lat nie prowadzę już aktywnego trybu życia. Zrezygnowałem z siłowni ze względu na kontuzje i w większości prowadziłem tryb siedzący. Pojawiły się też problemy z nadciśnieniem. Wątroba daje znać od dłuższego czasu, brałem Essentiale forte i za pierwszym razem szybko ból ustąpił ale później znów wrócił i teraz cały czas biorę. Lekarz powiedział mi by nadal sobie brać by odbudować wątrobę ale to starsza pani i nie bardzo jej ufam. Niedawno przyjmowałem też antybiotyk Duomox i brałem Biotyk bo znowu miałem problemy z gardłem. Staram się unikać tłustych potraw ale nie mam jakiejś specjalnej diety. Od niedawna pracuje i jest to praca chodząca ale nie wiem czy to pomoże mojej wątrobie. Ból cały czas odczuwam, nieraz odpuszcza ale już się jakby do niego przyzwyczaiłem i chciałbym się go w końcu pozbyć. Alkoholu wcale nie pije.

----------


## Przem23

Proszę o usunięcie tego postu. Już napisałem go w prawidłowy temat.

----------

